# Photo quotes - can you live by them all?



## GuyF (Sep 1, 2012)

Not exactly Canon-related but certainly worth thinking about and applying to your own work:

http://www.digitalrev.com/article/25-photography-quotes-that-you/Mzg2MjA1NzQ_A

So how many of these quotes do you live by or apply only when you remember them?

If David Bailey says he's only taken two good pics in his life and I reckon I've taken three, how come he is so much richer than me?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm surprised he left out, "f/8 and be there."

b&


----------



## GuyF (Sep 1, 2012)

I must confess I had to look up the "f8..." quote as I'd never heard it before. I was already aware of Weegee and his work but didn't know it came from him.


----------

